# Fnrttc



## lukesdad (15 Feb 2011)

Isn t it about time it had its own sub section.


----------



## E11a (15 Feb 2011)

That's an excellent idea, LD.


----------



## Muddyfox (15 Feb 2011)

I cant believe no one has thought of this before ? 

Well Done Lukes Dad .. what a brilliant idea 

Muddyfox


----------



## ianrauk (15 Feb 2011)

nah, that's what the CC and informal rides section is for.


----------



## lukesdad (15 Feb 2011)

ianrauk said:


> nah, that's what the CC and informal rides section is for.



What ?.... the frnttc


----------



## frank9755 (15 Feb 2011)

Yes, best not to fragment the forum too much or it makes it harder to find things!


----------



## lukesdad (15 Feb 2011)

Well, looking at the number of topics and post count, it seems to me to warrant a place of its own. Strictly speaking its not a CC ride and hardly informal as the " Could it be a club thread" illustrates.


----------



## slowmotion (16 Feb 2011)

I think it falls into the "informal" category in many ways. A special section might make it lose its non-exclusive appeal to newcomers such as myself.


----------



## dellzeqq (16 Feb 2011)

I'm happy with it in Informal Rides, particularly now we're going (ta-ran-ta-ra!!!) nationwide.


----------



## lukesdad (16 Feb 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> I'm happy with it in Informal Rides, particularly now we're going (ta-ran-ta-ra!!!) nationwide.



Fair enough, but be aware of the fact because of the dominance of rides in london and the SE of which the frnttc is by far the most popular ( not surprising as a large proportion of riders live there ), a lot of informal rides in other parts of the country are being arranged by PM s. Im guessing the reason for this is down to the above. When rides have been arranged in the past often the first response is " Don t pick that date it clashes with a fnrttc " when in fact the poster has no intention af attending anyway. This puts people off IMO of organising rides especially first time organisers, and I believe this is to be to the detrement of the forum.

Its great to see the frnttc going nationwide, and im sure the rides themselves are informal and great fun, I just think they need their own space on the boards as they are so popular. This would also give smaller rides more prominence within the rides section and, may encourage more would be organisers.


----------



## dellzeqq (16 Feb 2011)

LD 

I arrange rides by e-mail (I'm rubbish at the PM thing). I've always arranged rides by e-mail, and I go on other people's rides that are arranged by e-mail. (Actually most of the arranging for the FNRttC is done by e-mail, but that's a different thing).

Right now it's a slow time of year, and the FNRttC has popped it's head up because I've had to plan ahead. By late March it will be just one among many, and, if anything, the Sunday London Rides will be the most-frequently contributed-to-thread followed by track outings to Manchester.

As for the clashing thing - I think that's a bit silly. I arrange an FNRttC every year to clash with the Dunwich Dynamo (although some maniacs do both). I reckon that there are people who don't fancy the Dynamo, but might want to go on something a tad more 'Genteel'. The Genteel ride is never going to be as big as the Dynamo, but it's got a character of its own, and, while a lot of the FNRttC regulars make a date to go to Suffolk, the people who come along on the Genteel ride seem to enjoy it. 

I accept that it would probably be a bit silly to arrange a night ride from (say) London Bridge to (say) Eastbourne on the night we were going to Brighton, but the LFGSS night rides seem to be a great success using pretty much the same routes as we use. 

In the end it's Shaun's call, and I'm happy with whatever he decides, but I think you're seeing a problem where there isn't one.


----------



## lukesdad (16 Feb 2011)

Maybe I havn t put my point across very well. The london ride is a good example of what Im getting at. A lot of contributions, but its contained in one thread. With the frnttc it can be many and go on for a while with pre and after ride banter, I have no problem with this as such, other than it can at times seem to dominate the board, and deter non particpents of the rides from visiting it. Smaller events getting missed, of course its up to these people to check for rides they may be interested in, but it can be a switch off moment if, the first thing you are greeted by is 3 fnrttc threads.

I take your point about the time of year.

As for clashing,Ive allways tried to arrange things away from your dates, but i think you ve missed my point. Your examples are well suscribed to events, Im talking about the smaller rides organised within the forum.

Anyway, it is up to Shaun as you say. Thats enough from me at the moment, but it would be nice to hear from some would be organisers as to what they think.


----------



## PpPete (16 Feb 2011)

I know I agreed with LD when this was raised in the Chat room, but - I've just counted: 9 threads are FNRttC or somewhat "london-centric" ( in other words the same crowd who are often seen on FNRttC) out of a total of 26 on the first page.

Given the population density around the capital city I don't think that's disproportionate.

As someone who is thinking of organising a small-scale event (shameless plug) - I wouldnt wan't the hassle of putting together a huge thing like FNRttC or even LD's "Dirty Weekend" - I'm not over concerned either way. As people comment and my plans develop there will be posts - and the thread thus "bumped" up among the FNRttC stuff quite adequately.


One thind I have always found odd.... the boundaries between what goes in Informal rides and what goes in Road,Audax, Sportive are sometimes not obvious - and yet one goes in "Bikes & Cycling" and the other in "Community".	For example IOW Randonee... last year it was in "Informal Rides", this year in t'other one (I know - I started it)	- no one ever suggested either of those locations was "wrong" so they must both be "right" ????

Then again - given the complexities around FNRttC's insurance and club status etc... it's hardly an "informal ride" any more, even though it's ethos is very much informal. 

And wouldnt "Charity Rides" be better as a sub-forum of Road Rides?	Sportives often seem to end up in there.

Sorry - this is starting to ramble a bit.... but what I'm getting at is that rather than simply creating FNRttC as a sub-forum of "informal rides" it might be better for the two sections to be combined & re-organised somehow ? 

.... still, I'll be happy with whatever Shaun decides.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (16 Feb 2011)

some of us only joined this forum in the first place because of FNRttC

Of course since then we've discovered that CC is a veritable 'cave of wonders' but......


----------



## Dayvo (16 Feb 2011)

GregCollins said:


> some of us only joined this forum in the first place because of FNRttC
> 
> Of course since then we've discovered that CC is a veritable 'cave of wonders' but......




Please don't feel obliged to post on here because you're one of the FNRttC regulars!

It would be interesting to know where your 'but' leads to!


----------



## MacB (16 Feb 2011)

I enjoy reading the informal rides section and I nearly always read the ride reports from anywhere, I often wish I could make it to some of the more distant, from me, rides. I was watching the Claire Balding Britain by Bike thing last night, the episode where she does the loop, out and back, from Hebden Bridge. Really made me want to make one of the Hebden Bridge rides some time.

I've never had the impression that the rides section was dominated by a specific ride, it just seems to reflect the rides that take place and the participants in them.


----------



## theclaud (16 Feb 2011)

MacB said:


> I enjoy reading the informal rides section and I nearly always read the ride reports from anywhere, *I often wish I could make it to some of the more distant, from me, rides.* I was watching the Claire Balding Britain by Bike thing last night, the episode where she does the loop, out and back, from Hebden Bridge. Really made me want to make one of the Hebden Bridge rides some time.



Stick 20 May in your diary, then, Al...


----------



## Crackle (16 Feb 2011)

I suppose, strictly speaking, it's no longer informal.


----------



## theclaud (16 Feb 2011)

Crackle said:


> I suppose, strictly speaking, it's no longer informal.



But why must we speak strictly in Informal Rides?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (16 Feb 2011)

Dayvo said:


> Please don't feel obliged to post on here because you're one of the FNRttC regulars!
> 
> It would be interesting to know where your 'but' leads to!



Assuming that by 'on here' you mean CC in general. Rather than this thread?

I don't post on here under any sense of obilgation because I'm an FNRttC regular. Nor do I think that by posting I'm doing anyone any sort of favour. I post on here because, having discovered cc, I find participation and interaction with the inhabitants useful and entertaining in almost equal measure. (Apart from P&L, from which I flounced some months ago.) Hopefully some find my contributions to be of similar utility. Or not. 'à votre choix' as they say in France.

One aspect of hanging about here is, admittedly, FNRttC related, I like to hear about what my FNRttC mates are about. Many of them extended the hand of friendship to me when I was a total FNRttC noob and thus I've come to care about them.

The 'but' was in reference to the 'cave of wonders' having some places where mere mortals fear to tread, like P&L, and a fear that by hiving off FNRttC to it's own sub-cave we might make it less accessible to all. I take the points that if you are not one of the FNRttC the threads can be large and tend to dominate at times, and this could be avoided via a sub-forum which could be searched excluded


----------



## Dayvo (16 Feb 2011)

theclaud said:


> But why must we speak strictly in Informal Rides?




Or you could try speaking liberally in Formal Rides!


----------



## theclaud (16 Feb 2011)

GregCollins said:


> I don't post on here under any sense of obilgation because I'm an FNRttC regular. Nor do I think that by posting I'm doing anyone any sort of favour. I post on here because, having discovered cc, I find participation and interaction with the inhabitants useful and entertaining in almost equal measure. (*Apart from P&L, from which I flounced some months ago.*) Hopefully some find my contributions to be of similar utility. Or not. 'à votre choix' as they say in France.



A quality double-back oblique enflouncement with a Krupsky roundoff, if I remember rightly. Even Smeggers was impressed...


----------



## dellzeqq (16 Feb 2011)

Crackle said:


> I suppose, strictly speaking, it's no longer informal.


it's less informal. 

As it goes I wasn't keen on it being in Informal Rides when Shaun re-organised that part of the board. I always thought that it differed from most of the other rides on that particular board because it was a CTC ride - but, then again, it didn't really line up with Audaxing. 

I'm not trying to put words in Shaun's mouth, but the key distinction seems to be that 'Informal Rides' are for cyclists of pretty much every level of experience and ability. And if I hadn't made it clear before now, the FNRttC is an Ellis Island of rides. 

Anyroadup - if I'm pushed I think I'd be embarrassed if it had its own board. It simply isn't that important. And it's time will come and go. Who knows - three years from now it could be me, User10571 and the cat.


----------



## Dayvo (16 Feb 2011)

GregCollins said:


> Assuming that by 'on here' you mean CC in general. Rather than this thread?
> 
> I don't post on here under any sense of obilgation because I'm an FNRttC regular. Nor do I think that by posting I'm doing anyone any sort of favour. I post on here because, having discovered cc, I find participation and interaction with the inhabitants useful and entertaining in almost equal measure. (Apart from P&L, from which I flounced some months ago.) Hopefully some find my contributions to be of similar utility. Or not. 'à votre choix' as they say in France.
> 
> ...





In that case, I apologise for mis-interpreting your comment! 

I wrongly, as it seems, took your '_some of us only joined this forum in the first place because of FNRttC' _to read as though you weren't interested in Cycle Chat per se, but used it purely as a means of keeping in touch with your FNRttC mates, which is fine, but I thought I sensed a touch of patronisation, which I'm happy to say was incorrect!

Carry on as you were!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (16 Feb 2011)

Dayvo said:


> In that case, I apologise for mis-interpreting your comment!
> 
> I wrongly, as it seems, took your '_some of us only joined this forum in the first place because of FNRttC' _to read as though you weren't interested in Cycle Chat per se, but used it purely as a means of keeping in touch with your FNRttC mates, which is fine, but I thought I sensed a touch of patronisation, which I'm happy to say was incorrect!
> 
> Carry on as you were!



no apology needed, you can't judge the 'tone of voice' in a forum post and read blankly my comment all too easily comes across as chippy and condescending. Whilst I am capable of both, it wasn't my intention.


----------



## Flying Dodo (16 Feb 2011)

lukesdad said:


> Maybe I havn t put my point across very well. The london ride is a good example of what Im getting at. A lot of contributions, but its contained in one thread. With the frnttc it can be many and go on for a while with pre and after ride banter, I have no problem with this as such, other than it can at times seem to dominate the board, and deter non particpents of the rides from visiting it. Smaller events getting missed, of course its up to these people to check for rides they may be interested in, but it can be a switch off moment if, the first thing you are greeted by is 3 fnrttc threads.
> 
> I take your point about the time of year.
> 
> ...



Considering that there's a FNRttC once a month from March, and with the non London night rides rides in addition this year, it's to be expected there will be lots of topics. However, there's only 1 topic per ride and if anyone isn't interested in a night ride, then they can ignore them. 

However, they are good at getting people to spread their horizons and thinking of trying something different. If the FNRttC threads were in a separate board, then those people would be less likely to come across them.

Speaking as an organiser myself, I certainly don't have a problem with the rides. And I've also done my own night rides as well (and will continue to do so). Yes, I have to make allowance for which Friday is a FNRttC and generally not do a long ride for that weekend, if I want to expect a reasonable number of participants. But then again, I've done rides and only had 1 other person turn up anyway!

There's room for all.


----------



## lukesdad (17 Feb 2011)

Flying Dodo said:


> Considering that there's a FNRttC once a month from March, and with the non London night rides rides in addition this year, it's to be expected there will be lots of topics. However, there's only 1 topic per ride and if anyone isn't interested in a night ride, then they can ignore them.
> 
> However, they are good at getting people to spread their horizons and thinking of trying something different. If the FNRttC threads were in a separate board, then those people would be less likely to come across them.
> 
> ...



...and very good rides they are to Adam if the Ashford one I attended last year was anything to go by. These last few weeks Ive witnessed how vibrant the CC community in london is. Long may it continue ! Its a shame we can t get just a fraction of that enthusiasm, in some of the provinces. It must be very satisfying to get a turn up into double figures. An experience I still await


----------



## GrumpyGregry (17 Feb 2011)

theclaud said:


> A quality double-back oblique enflouncement with a Krupsky roundoff, if I remember rightly. Even Smeggers was impressed...




Twas merely good old 'Beginners Luck.'

though I have since flounced completely out of the CTC Forum


----------



## theclaud (17 Feb 2011)

GregCollins said:


> Twas merely good old 'Beginners Luck.'
> 
> though I have since flounced completely out of the CTC Forum



Oooooooh! I missed that. I should lurk about there more often...


----------



## dellzeqq (17 Feb 2011)

lukesdad said:


> ...and very good rides they are to Adam if the Ashford one I attended last year was anything to go by. These last few weeks Ive witnessed how vibrant the CC community in london is. Long may it continue ! Its a shame we can t get just a fraction of that enthusiasm, in some of the provinces. It must be very satisfying to get a turn up into double figures. An experience I still await


are you going to be anywhere near Swansea or Cardiff on May 20th/21st?


----------



## lukesdad (17 Feb 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> are you going to be anywhere near Swansea or Cardiff on May 20th/21st?



Not sure on that one, should be, but I know there are a couple of events around then ,one being a club one I can t miss. Why ?


----------



## Flying Dodo (17 Feb 2011)

lukesdad said:


> Why ?



I think you're being made an offer you can't refuse.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
No, not a concrete jacket, but an invite to the inaugural Cardiff to Swansea (via the scenic bits) FNRttC.


----------



## Aperitif (18 Feb 2011)

GregCollins said:


> some of us only joined this forum in the first place because of FNRttC
> 
> Of course since then we've discovered that CC is a veritable 'cave of wonders' but......






Dayvo said:


> Please don't feel obliged to post on here because you're one of the FNRttC regulars!
> 
> It would be interesting to know where your 'but' leads to!



Dave, meet Greg - Greg, meet Dave. You two would get on like a house on fire...two rugbymen, old bones having suffered years of kicking, with all the stories and no idea - I might even join in!  I think Dave was a front row wuss, Greg - one of the donkeys with soft buttocks to welcome a second row pair of ears! And you both have a penchant for the odd stiffener or six! I am but an angel 

I'm also incredibly slack in that I haven't managed to scroll down far enough to see this topic. Answer 'No' Mark.
It's organised but Informal in its nature - like I want my life to be I guess.  Funnily enough, although the threads for each ride are 'big', I spend loads of time trying to get people to write what they feel / felt about any aspect of the rides - passing the time chatting - as you do in the middle of the night.(I'm such a bore!) Hardly ever works but my chat-up skills are meagre at the best of times. I am going to get some business cards printed this year - to make sure people know where to join in, encourage more posts with more variety and more pictures, leading to more spin-off rides and friendships - perhaps. (Ref: Sunday London for example..so Informal you need to know more about conveniences and barristas, than tyre pressures and mudguards.)
I love flipping from 'our' threads to drop the odd comment in on Colin's rides for example, (it's only friendly) and I'm surprised that more Informal groups don't exist via CChat 'association' as a 'turn up and chat/ride' operation. 

Your round Greg. Dayvo will have a large one..oh, and a pint of cwrw for Mark while you're there. 
Do not disturb...sleeping cyclist!


----------



## dellzeqq (19 Feb 2011)

apologies if any of you went to the blogthingy and got a warning message. Some bright spark had reported it as porn. I think I've fixed it....


----------



## Sittingduck (19 Feb 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> apologies if any of you went to the blogthingy and got a warning message. Some bright spark had reported it as porn. *I think I've fixed it....
> *



Working ok for me. No warnings.


----------



## Noodley (20 Feb 2011)

Sittingduck said:


> Working ok for me. No warnings.




You only looked to see if there WAS porn


----------



## Aperitif (20 Feb 2011)

Noodley said:


> You only looked to see if there WAS porn



'peeking' Duck


----------



## Sittingduck (20 Feb 2011)

Busted


----------



## 661-Pete (20 Feb 2011)

All a big misunderstanding. Someone must have reported that there was *bike* porn on the site.


----------



## Aperitif (20 Feb 2011)

661-Pete said:


> All a big misunderstanding. Someone must have reported that there was *bike* porn on the site.



Or bald guys and geriatrics...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (20 Feb 2011)

Aperitif said:


> Or bald guys and geriatrics...



For some it's not either or...


----------



## Aperitif (20 Feb 2011)

threebikesmcginty said:


> For some it's not either or...



Don't worry, I was including you Ed...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (20 Feb 2011)

Aperitif said:


> Don't worry, I was including you Ed...



I'd hate to miss out!


----------



## Aperitif (20 Feb 2011)

threebikesmcginty said:


> I'd hate to miss out!



Let me know how you get on. (I'll be the one wearing the hair of the dog)


----------



## Shaun (15 Mar 2011)

Late to the party as usual ... 

I'm going to review the "rides" forums and possibly re-structure them/move them nearer the top of the home page (_so they're easier to get at and more people see them_).

With regard to the FNRttC in particular, I don't think there is a need for a separate sub-forum, however if we decide to diversify into separate categorised _areas _for a rides section, then there may be a natural dispersal of the FNTttC threads anyway.

I'm also considering adding a new "Services, Equipment and *Rides*" section to the forum for advertisers (_as opposed to banner ads_), which may be used to house "Paid" rides (_where the organiser profits from the ride_). This may also impact on the nomenclature and/or content of the _other_ rides forums depending on how it all pans out.

Let me have a think about it.  

Cheers,
Shaun


----------

